# ship repair calculations



## gadoo20042004 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اول مشاركة لى و هى كتاب يساعد على حسابات الاصلاح للسفن . انتظر الرد


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 سبتمبر 2007)

This guide has been produced in order to outline to technical superintendents
of ship owners and ship managers the manner in which the
commercial departments of ship repairers compile quotations. The
ship repairers use their tariffs for standard jobs to build up their quotations.
This guide is based on these tariffs, but is made up in manhours
to assist long-term pricing. It can also be of assistance to
shipyards without this information to prepare man-hour planning
charts, helping them to assess manpower requirements for jobs and
to produce time-based plans. Man-hours have been used so that this
book will not be ‘dated’ and can be used without encountering the
problems of increases in costs over the years. Where man-hour costs
are not possible, these have been noted and suggestions made to
compile costs against these items.
Apart from steel works and pipe works, no cost of materials has
been included within this book. Only man-hours are used in order
that the compiler may assess shipyards’ charges based on the current
market price of labour.
Where materials are conventionally supplied by the repair contractor,
these have been built into the labour costs and evaluated as
man-hours. Apart from steel works and pipe works, the cost of materials
in the jobs listed are generally minimal when compared with
labour costs. So, apart from these two, most of the other costs will be
consumables.
A comparison between various countries has been included. The
workers of some countries have more efficient skills than others.
Some establishments have more sophisticated equipment than others.
اخى قرات كتابك سريعا ... جدا ولكن جميل حقيقى وتسلم ايدك اخى جادو


----------



## انهارده احلى (22 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب مهم وجميل جدا
بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير؛
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## gadoo20042004 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر م/ ماهر و انهارده احلى على الرد و انتظروا المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## gobs (1 أكتوبر 2007)

thanx u
always great work comes from great persons


----------



## gadoo20042004 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و انتظروا المزيد


----------



## أحمد المنصور (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرًا.


----------



## م/هيما (23 أكتوبر 2007)

Thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## merohussein (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## mfex76 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*Thanks for you*


----------



## X_MIX_X (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير كتاب اكثر من رائع


----------



## gadoo20042004 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااا على الردود


----------



## البحارالمنسى (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراعلى الكتاب الجيد


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الردود


----------



## gadoo20042004 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

يا جماعة دا كتاب جيد جداااا و فريد من نوعة و هو نتاج خبرة من كتبوه ارجو الاستفادة التامة


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 مارس 2008)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## gadoo20042004 (4 أبريل 2008)

ارجو الافادة


----------



## وائل السنيري (9 أبريل 2008)

مممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## gadoo20042004 (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور وائل


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (22 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الردود (ابو محمد)


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

يرفع للافاده ***********


----------



## shark1999 (26 مارس 2010)

تشكر يا مهندس


----------

